# Missing my kids.. I have IBS!



## renatexas (Sep 20, 2013)

I am 24 yrs old and I suffer with IBS. I have no insurance, so I run to the hospital all the time. When im at home i am Unable to spend time with my kids because I have IBS. I'm always in pain or in the bathroom. .. I lay in my bed and hold my stomach the pain shoots all the way into my back!!! I have lost 50lbs in 3 mths... I have to think twice about eating because I know what is coming next!!!! My lower stomach hurts none stop!! If you barely push on my lower stomach I scream!!! I dont know what else to do!!! Help me!!


----------



## yelly1119 (Oct 1, 2013)

You poor thing!! I feel so bad. My name is Danielle. I have IBS and I know it sucks!! I also had Appendicitis years ago and it was horrible. Have they checked you for this?? I went 9 months with horrible sharp abdomen pains undiagnosed until I finally had to go under the knife for exploratory surgury to find my appendix was about to burst. I am lucky it didn't or I probably would have been REALLY sick and could have possibly died. So make sure they check for this. It caused me to have to run to the bathroom very frequently probably because it was inflamed and pressing on my intestines. Just wanted to throw this idea out there for you to mention next time to go to the hospital.

I hope you feel better soon!! Stomach issues suck I know, but hang in there and keep being your own advocate pain is no joke!!

Danielle


----------

